# The Institute of culinary Education Culinary Management Diploma Program



## novani (Sep 25, 2005)

HI all,

I wonder if ICE alumnis could help me with this.
I'm thinking to take the Culinary management diploma program at ICE, but I heard from the alumni that it's just a waste of money because it's only one teacher to teach the whole program. The sylabus seems to be pretty good, but now I'm not sure.
I wonder if you could share your experience regarding this program.
I really appreciate it.

Novi


----------



## angeliab (Jul 25, 2006)

I attended the school but not the management program, but from what i can understand, there are lots of different people who come into the classroom for the management classes. In fact one of my chefs had to get a sub for our class so he could go down and do two days of the management class. Even if it is taught by one person there seems to be alot of different people in the management field that come in the classes to talk to and teach the students.

If i were you and this is if your in NY go to the school and go and talk to some of the students you may see getting out of class and ask them. The school is very good about letting people come in and see the classes and all.

my two cents

angie


----------



## sweetone (Nov 4, 2006)

I'm currently in the culinary management program at ICE and although it was designed by one person, there are many different instructors. However, you will have only one primary instructor throughout your program. The three instructors I've had contact with for more than 10 minutes seem to be very well qualified to teach these courses. They've had years of experience in the restaurant field and successes and failures to draw on to teach the important details.

If possible, I would suggest trying to enroll in one of the CMD programs that are held during the daytime, as this may increase your chances of visiting different sites - restaurants, shops, purveyors - on the "off hours."

As for my experience, so far so good... one of the best things they do is bring in successful well known restauranteurs and people in the business to talk to the students. I'm not sure where else you could get this kind of expertise aside from reading books, which is much less personal and offers no opportunity to ask questions and get answers.

There are a large array of people in these classes, from 18 year old culinary students with little or no "real world" restaurant experience, to 40 something career changers with a passion for food and who were sick of their jobs.


----------

